# What do you think?



## speedmaster (Apr 27, 2002)

What do you think?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful. And the color is gorgeous too. What MY is that ?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Simply gorgeous! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Looks good :thumb:


----------

